# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  3 tosai ^_^

## frostbitez

mohon aprenya tosai2 yg lagi di keep di kolam kecil saya...gimana kira2 masa depannya?
maap ada 2 yg lupa foto pas karantina di bak ukur

kohaku 17cm< ikan kc yg di dis kalo april blom 50cm, nyebur kolam mid-end desember 


hi utsuri ginrin 16cm < ikan kc yg baru sadar belakangan kalo menang di auction (TOMI) nyebur kolam mid-end desember jg


ochiba 21cm < ikan kc jg pick yg paling murah (TOMI) nyebur kolam sekitaran awal febuari



1 mg setelah nyebur


all comments are welcome  :Biggrin1:

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 456

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bennytaruna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Ochiba ok tu... body akan semok... 
Utshuri juga ok.. 

Kohaku juga ok, tapi prediksi newbie pattern nya aja kurang bagus kalau uda gede... di punggung kan sedikit jauh kosong antara maruten dan pola kedua 

ditunggu pekembangan nya om.. tapi tangan master Frost. semua akan aman2x aja

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tokasilm

> waduh...di tagih kan ditulis bln depan br angkat biar ada keliatan bedanya om tri
> nunggu senior yg laen ga mau nulis mungkin saking jeleknya ga dilirik
> 
> kalo makan 3 3nya bagus
> cuma ochibanya luar biasa sinting makannya...ini ikan terakus yg pernah sy keep
> di bak fiber karantina (ukur) biasa ikan stres dia sante, aja dikasi tangan di emut, dikasi clay (1st time dia) aer kek susu masih minta makan 
> cuma kalo menurut g bonenya kurang mendukung ini ikan untuk jadi jumbo or strong body (blom ketauan sih male or female) skin cukup ok, net rapi ikan farm taniguchi feeling sih berat untuk saingan kc, karena temen punya keliatan jauh lebih bgs bone strucnya 
> 
> kohaku...ini gambling pas beli banyak skin merah jambu (young skin katanya) yg g ga terlalu familiar bakal jadi beni apa kaga, termasuk ikan TOMI jg so far sih perkembangannya cukup lumayan body cukup ok...nah kejutannya paterny 2 dan 3 nyambung jadi sandan hahaha, kualitas beni cukup ok
> ...


hi.hi... akhirnya di apre sendiri.
sebenarnya saya tertarik dengan kohakunya, kasusnya mirip puya saya, sama" gembilng hanya saja punyasaya kedepanya ngatau maujd apa gosinki/sanke/koromo yg jelas bukan kohaku dan punya pola warna muda apaka bisa disebut sasi? yg menentukan ikan ini bagus/ tidak kedepanya.

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

buset mirip bener tuh kohaku....merah2nya jadi bersih yah?

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Turunin KC om Han  :Target:

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grundberg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chrollo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

35 bu ya han bisa ginuk ginuk gitu...

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Suhu keeping. Dashyat sekali.


Lu mesti traktir 5x baru dia mau ajarin ... hahaha

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chrollo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chrollo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Nah, yang pasti2 aja... Klo mau berguru mending ke om han. Proven


Om tiny jg pasti terbukti .. Keren

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

> Suhu keeping. Dashyat sekali.


masih nubie om saya di ajarin sama om dony makarnya cuma sering2 di bully aja...kata2 fav om dony: "kalo blom pernah GC ga boleh bawel kata dia"




> Lu mesti traktir 5x baru dia mau ajarin ... hahaha


duit bola g traktiran dong... :Fencing: 




> Deep beni, good shiroji, sashi kiwa tegas, body bakal massive meskipun bukan tipikal ikan jumbo..
> Buat show bisa awet nih om han..
> Hebat keepingnya euy..


wah swinger jg ikannya om ed...kadang kalo puasa malah jadi kuning doyan lumut




> Om han, sy mau les privat donk spy bs keeping kayak gitu


waduh ga ada yg istimewa kok...sodaranya di tangan om tiny malah jauh lebih serem bodynya




> buseyy tosai udh 48cm
> skin pun terjaga


rencananya 60cm...ternyata cuma "bermimpi" hahaha




> Wow salut keeping nya om han


tq om




> dopost, sorry





> wah om Hans..mantep dah..size ..siroji mantap...Beni juga nendang...emng Suhu Keeping ini





> paling demen klo liat om han update ikan, hasilnya selalu memuaskan...


tq om




> memang mengasikkan melihat perkembangan ikan ikan yg kita pelihara dgn sepenuh hati, salut om


sepenuh hati hmmm... tau jg de om rudi cuma sering di protes bini sih
pucing2  :Dizzy: 




> Nah, yang pasti2 aja... Klo mau berguru mending ke om han. Proven





> Om tiny jg pasti terbukti .. Keren


 :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing: 



> sangat setuju om....





> Wah bisa turun di merah putih om





> bnyk suhu keping di kois nih..memang mantap ^^





> om han ikannya suntik steroid smua nih hehehe





> mantap ikan2nya om han..


tq om




> Tabah Keren Maruten Kohaku nya om...
> mantap


kolam amburadul ni om tri abis renov filter masih payah, di kasih makan normal ikan gemuk cuma lumut suburrrrrr aer jg krg ok, mau puasa lagi nih takut di bilang meniru jurus hak paten kolam alam sutra : green water




> amazing banget keepingnya suhu ini. ngiler liatnya.
> 
> tar kalo ada buka kelas, sy daftar y om han.


boleh om wahyu...tapi jadi tutor saya ya




> Woowww amazing growth....dan keeping kelas dewa


growth sedeng2 aja om kebanyakan offnya




> Dewa Kayangan dari tingkat ke 9....


haizz

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

> saya aja kursus sama om dony...
> 
> 
> 
> nanti ya...tunggu kalo udah beres smua masih ngerapiin kolam minder liat kolam om dony


saya menanti nih om Hans..wkwkwkwkkw  :Spy:

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

om frost keepingannya bagus banget

----------


## sinukarta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## filbert

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

